
Ask HN: Why e-book is more expensive than its hardcover - beyti
I&#x27;d really appreciate some reasoning about it, really curious.<p>Eg: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Framework-Design-Guidelines-Conventions-Libraries&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00EKYQ3NA&#x2F;ref=mt_hardcover?_encoding=UTF8&amp;me=
EBook:$41
HardCover: $10
======
eesmith
Because people will pay for it.

Okay, if you want hand-waving reasons: because it takes time to go to a
bookstore to buy it, or because people don't want to carry a book, or because
it's easier to search.

Or from the economics side, because there's less competition for e-Books, or
because people want to pay more for things that are intangible to make it feel
worthwhile, or because there's a different sort of marketing system and
expectations for online stores than regular bookstores.

But in this case I think it's because you're looking at Amazon.

At the publisher's web site, [http://www.informit.com/store/framework-design-
guidelines-co...](http://www.informit.com/store/framework-design-guidelines-
conventions-idioms-and-9780321545619) , " Book / Your Price: $51.99 / List
Price: $64.99" and "eBook (Watermarked) / Your Price: $41.59 / List Price:
$51.99".

At Amazon, "eTextBook $51.34" and "Hardcover from $4.08 / 8 New from $36.52".
The 8 new are all from third-party sellers. The highest 'new' price is $87.46
+ $3.99 shipping.

So most likely a bookseller is trying to get rid of unsold stock, while there
is no unsold stock for e-books.

~~~
beyti
Thanks a lot, it was really bugging me and couldn't find a nice reason online.

